# Laute "Mhhmm"-Geräusche



## Geek (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Seit einiger Zeit (so circa 2 Jahren) rumort mein PC mit lauten "Mhhmm"-Geräuschen, vor allem beim Hochfahren, aber teilweise danach auch. Hat weder etwas mit Festplatte (das ist ja "krrrggg"), noch mit CD/DVD-Laufwerk ("summm") zu tun. Das Geräusch *scheint* mit längerer Betriebsdauer leiser zu werden/aufzuhören, was ich aber mit Vorsicht genießen würde. Meine Vermutung ist etwas was sich darin dreht, was aber andererseits auch wieder merkwürdig ist, denn das Geräusch hört ja teilweise auch auf, zum Beispiel wenn ich die rechte Gehäusewand anfasse. Der PC macht im Normalbetrieb ja schon relativ laute Geräusche, aber so etwas dürfte *definitv* nicht sein. 
Da die Kiste aber schon relativ alt ist, nämlich ein P III 900 MHz, habe ich leider kein Garantierecht mehr darauf.  

Danke für eure Hilfe  
Geek


----------



## server (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Hast du ihn schon mal aufgemacht?
Da drinnen liegen nämlich in der Regel viele Kabel herum und da kann es schon mal vorkommen dass eines diese Kabel in einen Lüfter hängt.
Im Extremfall kann auch ein Lüfterflügel abbrechen, was sich dann auch als Geräusch outet.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Februar 2004)

Sehr oft machen "verschmutzte" Lüfter auch solche Geräusche. Bei mir war es mal der im Netzteil, der sich dann schliesslich vollständig verabschiedet hatte.

Der Effekt, daß das Geräusch nachlässt, wenn Du die Seitenwand berührst, deutet darauf hin, daß das Gehäuse "mitschwingt".

Ich würde zuerst einmal mit einem Staubsauger drangehen und den PC im inneren aussaugen. (Da sammelt sich immer Staub an) Wenn der PC dann schon offen ist kannst Du direkt mal auf die Suche gehen, welcher Lüfter dieses Geräusch evtl. verursachen könnte. 


Dunsti


----------



## Carndret (15. Februar 2004)

Bei meinem Bruder ist es immer die Grafikkarte. Da muss der Lüfter ab meisten arbeiten. Sobald dort nur ein bisschen Staub rein kommt, macht er beim Starten auch immer solche Geräusche, die nach einiger Zeit wieder aufhören.
Am besten hilft es den Lüfter von der Grafikkarte einfach abzuschrauben (sofern er der Übeltäter ist) um ihn mal gründlich zu säubern.


----------



## Geek (15. Februar 2004)

Ja, in der Tat, man spürt richtig, wie das Gehäuse vibriert.


----------



## Joaweb (16. Februar 2004)

Also ich tippe auf den Chipsatz-Lüfter. Die machen, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung, den meisten Ärger. Die sind klein und giftig. Und weil sie so klein sind, laufen sie entsprechend schnell. Hohe Drehzahl = Lärm, Vibration und kurze Lebensdauer für das Lager des Lüfters.


----------

